# Qube Contest at Vivarium 2011



## ghostsword (27 Mar 2011)

The Qube contest entrants:


----------



## ghostsword (27 Mar 2011)

I came number 8 our of 10, still shocked at the low result, but it was public vote..  Got to lick my wounds and learn from the experience.

The tank was very good build, the light and filter solid. Gave my tank away, could not bring it on the plane, but kept the filter and light. 

From memory the positions are:

Tank 1 - 8th place
Tank 2 - 5th place
Tank 3 - 7th place
Tank 4 - ?
Tank 5 - ?
Tank 6 - ?
Tank 7 - 1st place
Tank 8 - ?
Tank 9 - ?
Tank 10 - 4th place


----------



## Nelson (27 Mar 2011)

well done for going there and having a go   .
like you say,its experience.



			
				ghostsword said:
			
		

> Gave my tank away


couldn't the ukaps minibus bring it back for you ?.
guess it was quite full though.


----------



## ghostsword (27 Mar 2011)

The experience was outstanding, it is a great event, way better than what I imagined. Will for sure go next year, but will travel on the Saturday and just stay one night, too expensive to stay for longer. 

The talks were great, there were amazing tanks, and really really cheap shrimp. 

As the public was voting it is a hard one to get right, and I obviously got it wrong. 

Would like to know the number of votes, but at least I did not come last.


----------



## LondonDragon (29 Mar 2011)

Nice one Luis, well done for making the effort, the tank would have a place in the top 5, the high level of gravel (heard some people (none ukaps) mentioning that) and the stems at the front and middle didn't help I guess. And I believe the winning tank was not the best either, for me the winner would have been between 4 and 10. Better luck next year


----------



## a1Matt (29 Mar 2011)

@ Luis - number 4 came in 2nd place.

It is very interesting for me to see how that what the public like and what we who are emmersed in the hobby like can differ quite a lot. (The only time I saw any congruence here was Ed's tank on the UKAPS stand.  That oozed so much such class everyone loved it.)

Number 4 was my favourite.
I was chatting to the guy that did it (if your reading this; thanks for the Windelov mate. Hope the Bolbitis grows well for you. and get in touch when your in London.) and a few others and they all had a really good attitude about their placements.

@Paulo - number 10 was close for me too, but as it had a non aquatic* in it made it easier for me to choose 4 as a favourite.  (Ophiopogon sp. \ mondo grass )

I also really liked the emmersed one and Luis' a lot.


----------



## ghostsword (29 Mar 2011)

Yeah, number 4 was really good, I really like it. Number 10 was outstanding, and the guy made it so quickly from ready pots, I think that he used close to 25 pots on it. 

We need more UK guys going there and competing, getting the "neck" out there. 

You are right, Edis tank was outstanding, maybe the best tank on the whole show, a true artist. Yours was nice, and if you want to sell it I will pay good money for it, but Edis's was just spectacular.


----------



## a1Matt (29 Mar 2011)

I was wondering how many pots he used.
I think Ed's tank was best on show, but either way it was close.  Both world class scapes.

I'm not selling my tank, but am honoured you'd like to buy it 
I am going to put co2 on it (first time using co2 in 2 or 3 years for me) and keep it going for a while as it is.
Will then probably take off co2 after that, and swap the HC for a moss.


----------



## LondonDragon (29 Mar 2011)

a1Matt said:
			
		

> and swap the HC for a moss.


Fissidens carpet would work, and only trimming once a year necessary lol


----------



## a1Matt (29 Mar 2011)

Good call.
Would be a suitable home for my Fissidens geppi.


----------



## Piece-of-fish (30 Mar 2011)

Well done Luis and thanks for posting all entrants.
Do not be disappointed as public cant read art   
Its top 5 work for me also


----------



## ghostsword (30 Mar 2011)

Thanks.

On my Flickr page there are close to 300 photos of vivarium, go have a look. Or search for vivarium 2011 on Flickr, I tagged the photos.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk!


----------



## CyrielB (31 Mar 2011)

Tank number 4 is made by Janneke (That nice girl) and myself. She gave it the right touch


----------



## Steve Smith (31 Mar 2011)

It was one of my favourites in the contest, well done!


----------



## CyrielB (31 Mar 2011)

Thanks !!


----------



## nayr88 (4 Apr 2011)

4 is a stunning tank, well done

Luis you tank looked brilliant, I was ment to mention to you on twitter(yes I'm following you) haha , also reading you blog, quite a good read , and I hate blogging!

Obrigado


----------



## ghostsword (4 Apr 2011)

nayr88 said:
			
		

> 4 is a stunning tank, well done
> 
> Luis you tank looked brilliant, I was ment to mention to you on twitter(yes I'm following you) haha , also reading you blog, quite a good read , and I hate blogging!
> 
> Obrigado



Thanks mate.

The tank was nice, I did enjoy putting it together, and it was great fun taking part.

It was also the first time I used the black rocks, and was pleased with their look. 

Maybe next year we have more people from the UK trying the Qube contest, or even the live scapping? 


.


----------



## Ekennaj (4 Apr 2011)

Live scapping contest was really great this year, competition was high. And the buying/trading looked fun to do.
@ghostsword, couldn't believe you where on the 8th place with your scape. Would given it more credits.


----------



## ghostsword (4 Apr 2011)

Maybe next year a UK team can enter, that would be fun to see.  

Ending up at 8th place was hard to understand, but the public voted, and there were really nice tanks on show. 

Tank number 4 was really good, and so was the winner, tank number 7.


----------



## nayr88 (4 Apr 2011)

Yours was top 3 alllll day, some of the other tanks IMO where ermmm pretty pants


----------



## ghostsword (5 Apr 2011)

nayr88 said:
			
		

> Yours was top 3 alllll day, some of the other tanks IMO where ermmm pretty pants


Thanks mate. 

The good thing was that it was fun and a learning experience.

The guy that did tank number 10, you should have seen how quickly he did it, used 25 pots of glosso but it was all done in less than two hours. I will have to try that! 




.


----------



## LondonDragon (5 Apr 2011)

ghostsword said:
			
		

> The guy that did tank number 10, you should have seen how quickly he did it, used 25 pots of glosso but it was all done in less than two hours. I will have to try that! .


Reminds me of Matts pico too, 4 pots of HC and full carpet after 30 minutes planting hehe


----------

